# Mean Agressive and hissing hedgehog



## Brayrox

!! PLEASE HELP ME!!  
My New Hedgie Pepi Keeps on hissing and jumping every time i go near pepi. I don't know what im doing wrong. im feeding it keeping its cage clean bathing it. i just dosen't love too much yet. One thing might be the problam is that is 2 years old and i got it 2 weeks ago!   !PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

The hissing and jumping is a defensive behavior because the hedgie is scared, not an aggressive one. It's not uncommon for a hedgie to do when they are in a new environment and overwhelmed with all the new changes, it just means that the hedgie is scared and that is how they display that. I would still handle everyday and start out with short sessions and gradually increase them. If you aren't able to scoop the hedgie up from underneathe with its quills poked out and jumping you can take one of the hedgies small fleece blankets that has his scent on it and pick him up with that. A lot of times once they are out of there cage and on your lap they may calm down after awhile. You can also let them just hang out in a hedgie bag on your lap so that they are still getting to spend time with you but they have the security of a hide away. It can take a lot of time to build trust so I wouldn't get discouraged because 2 weeks is a very short time period as far as that process goes.

Good Luck and grats on your new hedgie


----------



## hedgielover

Hissing and popping is a normal hedgehog behaviour that may never go away completely.


----------



## Nancy

Instead of thinking "mean and aggressive", think shy, timid and scared. Hedgie is in a new home and that can take some adjustment. What was his old home like? Was he abused, neglected, ignored etc? It could take him to learn to trust. Hedgehogs are like people. Some are very outgoing and confident, others are shy and timid. Spend lots of gentle, quiet time with him so he learns you are a safe person.


----------



## Country_Girl

think positve, my hedgie came from an abused home and was very scared when i brought him home, it took weeks for him to just poke his nose out of his hissing ball! have faith, my little guy is now the snuggliest thing you ever wanna see, he beggs to be taken out of his cage and ive had him just under a year, things will turn around you just need to take the time and bond!


----------



## PJM

Also, when you are holding her, go very slowly. Or don't move or touch her. Usually what they will do is either fall asleep on you, or they will get more comfortable & want to explore a bit. When she gets more comfortable with you, you can touch her more and more. Like the others have said, be patient. It will take some time.
Please let us know how it's working out.


----------



## Brayrox

Thx I didn't know i had to ake it out 4 short periods. i kept it with me for about and hour a day.


----------



## Brayrox

Nancy said:


> Instead of thinking "mean and aggressive", think shy, timid and scared. Hedgie is in a new home and that can take some adjustment. What was his old home like? Was he abused, neglected, ignored etc? It could take him to learn to trust. Hedgehogs are like people. Some are very outgoing and confident, others are shy and timid. Spend lots of gentle, quiet time with him so he learns you are a safe person.


My Hedge hog has the same everything as last time. i bought her off of kijiji. she has the same cage and toys too.


----------



## Brayrox

Country_Girl said:


> think positve, my hedgie came from an abused home and was very scared when i brought him home, it took weeks for him to just poke his nose out of his hissing ball! have faith, my little guy is now the snuggliest thing you ever wanna see, he beggs to be taken out of his cage and ive had him just under a year, things will turn around you just need to take the time and bond!


Thx


----------



## Kalandra

Brayrox said:


> My Hedge hog has the same everything as last time. i bought her off of kijiji. she has the same cage and toys too.


Oh trust me, everything is not the same. Your hedgehog's life has changed drastically. There are new smells, new routines to adjust to, and a new human that she has to figure out if she can trust. This is scary stuff.

You haven't had this hedgehog very long, and the hedgehog hasn't had a chance to figure out if you are ok or not. It can take them quite sometimes, and if she came from a home that was less than desirable, it could take a long time.

You will need to learn to be very patient, understanding, and respect.


----------



## kara_816

Tonight was my first night with my new hedgie, at night I stayed in my room on my laptop while she was on her wheel and seemed fine, then all of a sudden she must've felt uncomfortable and hid away in her igloo, so I just left her in the room alone so she could adjust and we will try to bond tomorrow. I don't want her to be overwhelmed. Reading this post really helped!


----------



## SquirtleSquirt

Please look at the date of the thread it is 7 years old. Do not post on old threads.


----------

